# Roomette # 10 location?



## Dominick Stevens (May 24, 2018)

I'm looking at the diagram for the Superliner Roomette, would someone please tell me which one is #10? Thanks Is #10 the one right next to the toilet?


----------



## Maglev (May 24, 2018)

#1 is right next to the toilet, and is the Sleeping Car Attendant's room. #10 is at the end next to the door between cars.


----------



## Dominick Stevens (May 24, 2018)

Mr. Maglev, THANKS!! for the reply. By the way, do you know what happened to "Track a Train"? I can't find it anymore.......


----------



## Maglev (May 24, 2018)

"Track-a-train" is still there-it's at the bottom of the Amtrak home page.


----------



## cpotisch (May 24, 2018)

If you want a closer look:

http://www.craigmashburn.com/images/amtrak-diagram-superliner-sleeper.jpg


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

THANKS! Mr. Maglev & Mr. Cpotisch for your replies....

(OOPS, I just realized one or both of you might just be a lady, ......sorry...just trying to be polite and express my gratitude)


----------



## cpotisch (May 24, 2018)

Guest said:


> THANKS! Mr. Maglev & Mr. Cpotisch for your replies....
> 
> (OOPS, I just realized one or both of you might just be a lady, ......sorry...just trying to be polite and express my gratitude)


We're both male. It's listed under the profile pictures. But glad we could help!


----------



## Rail Freak (May 24, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> We're both male. It's listed under the profile pictures. But glad we could help!


Most likely true,but I don't think 15 years old in your profile is quite accurate!


----------



## cpotisch (May 24, 2018)

Rail Freak said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > We're both male. It's listed under the profile pictures. But glad we could help!
> ...


I don't get it.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 24, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


I mean it as a compliment!


----------



## cpotisch (May 24, 2018)

Rail Freak said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


Oh! Thank you! Thought you were saying that it was just a typo on my profile page.


----------



## Dominick Stevens (May 25, 2018)

If I could bother the membership one more time..............I originally wrote about bringing my much older brother out to visit me in Washington, DC.....Bob lives in Richland, WA. He would board Amtrak at Pasco, WA. He's elderly, fiercely independent, has never ridden the train before.

Bob tells me he would like to first go to Philadelphia to visit with his late wife's family......just fine with me, BUT I'm looking at the 5:00 a.m. connection in Pittsburgh and wondering if the Sleeping Car Attendant will assure he is up on time and ready to depart the train?

If he were to somehow miss that connection............what happens?

With the combined wealth of knowledge of this membership, I'm certain someone out there knows what Amtrak is likely to do in such a situation..........and I know in these types of events there can be any number of actions Amtrak could take.......

As always, THANKS SO VERY MUCH for any and all replies offered. I an eternally grateful. "Nick"


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 25, 2018)

Yes, he will be given a wake-up by either the SCA or a Conductor before arriving into the Pittsburgh Dungeon,er Station.

It wouldn't hurt for him to ask the SCA before going to bed to ensure he has enough time to awaken,gather his stuff and perhaps even shower before deboarding.

Allowing passengers to miss their stops is called a "Carry-by" and Amtrak frowns on this. But they usually try to accommodate passengers in this instance ( which are rare)by getting them to their destinations.

In this case, he would end up in Washington which is the terminal stop for the Cap.

He will have a 2 Hour or so wait in the uncomfortable Amtrak Waiting Room and will climb the stairs up to the platform to catch the train to Philly.

The agent @ Pittsburgh is very friendly and helpful in my opinion.

Note: there are only Vending Machines in the Station,there is no food or drink available until he boards the next train.

If he's lucky the SCA on the Cap would have Coffee ready and perhaps,some juice before arrival into Pittsburgh @ 5am.


----------



## PVD (May 25, 2018)

As a sleeper passenger wouldn't he wait in the Club Acela and not the waiting room if he ended up in WAS?


----------



## the_traveler (May 25, 2018)

The SCA or Conductor wakes (notifies) coach passengers at least 30 minutes before arrival and sleeper passengers at least 45 minutes before arriving at a nighttime station. However, they do not check to see if you are up and packed normally. That is up to the passenger themselves.


----------



## cpotisch (May 25, 2018)

Yeah, if Amtrak doesn’t wake a passenger up in time for their stop, it’s their responsibility. I’m wondering though if it would be preferable for Bob to take the Capitol to WAS and transfer there. That way he wouldn’t have to wake up so early and would have a sleeper most of the way. Just a thought.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 25, 2018)

PVD said:


> As a sleeper passenger wouldn't he wait in the Club Acela and not the waiting room if he ended up in WAS?


I think he was referring to Pittsburgh


----------



## PVD (May 25, 2018)

In the original post yes, I was responding to this line in a later post (from member Bob Dylan)

In this case, he would end up in Washington which is the terminal stop for the Cap.

He will have a 2 Hour or so wait in the uncomfortable Amtrak Waiting Room and will climb the stairs up to the platform to catch the train to Philly.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 25, 2018)

PVD said:


> In the original post yes, I was responding to this line in a later post (from member Bob Dylan)
> In this case, he would end up in Washington which is the terminal stop for the Cap.
> 
> He will have a 2 Hour or so wait in the uncomfortable Amtrak Waiting Room and will climb the stairs up to the platform to catch the train to Philly.[/]
> ...


----------



## chakk (May 25, 2018)

I think staying on the CL to Washington and then going from there to Philadelphia is the better approach and he can sleep comfortably in his roomette until at least 7 AM (which is when the dining car steward typically gets on the P.A. to announce that breakfast is being served in the dining car.


----------



## the_traveler (May 25, 2018)

However, after 6/1 there will be no Dining Car breakfast on the CL.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 25, 2018)

Note: I would sometimes go on to WAS and take the next Regional to PHL so I didn't have to get up so early. Pittsburgh is a beautiful city, but the Amtrak station is clearly the opposite, though the agent is great as are most Amtrak staff.


----------



## cpotisch (May 26, 2018)

I really feel like taking the CL to WAS is the best option here, especially for a first time rider in his 70s. He gets to enjoy his room until 1:00 PM, which in my opinion is a hell of a lot better than waking up before 5 a.m, only to get off in an AmShack and endure coach for the rest of the ride. He'll also get a free complimentary continental breakfast on the Capitol, and even though it's contemporary dining, I bet it will be better than the offerings in the Pennsylvanian's AmCan.


----------



## PVD (May 26, 2018)

If for some reason the connection is blown to the Penn you are (pretty much) stuck, whereas in Washington there is almost always a train to PHL within a reasonable time.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 27, 2018)

I agree, for the first time rider, going to WAS then changing to a regional gives the comfort of the room, security of knowing he can get a connection to PHL no matter when he arrives WAS.


----------

